# Nag-aaral ka ba talaga ng Tagalog? Sino nagtuturo sa'yo?



## n0s402

Can someone translate this for me?


Nag-aaral ka ba talaga ng Tagalog? Sino nagtuturo sa'yo?


Thanks


----------



## Merlin

n0s402 said:
			
		

> Can someone translate this for me?
> 
> 
> Nag-aaral ka ba talaga ng Tagalog? Sino nagtuturo sa'yo?
> 
> 
> Thanks


In English? Here it goes.Are you really studying Tagalog? Who's teaching you?


----------



## n0s402

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Merlin

You're welcome!  (2 options - post it or send me a PM... ) Have a good day!!!


----------

